# Điều hòa treo tường Daikin FTKC Inverter Gas R32 – Có cảm biến mắt thần thông minh



## adkytl (13 Tháng mười một 2019)

*ĐẠI LÝ DAIKIN CHÍNH THỨC - CƠ ĐIỆN LẠNH ÁNH SAO*

Là hệ thống đại lý chuyên dụng của Daikin Việt Nam, Chúng tôi nhận cung cấp các dòng sản phẩm điều hòa không khí với đầy đủ chủng loại, mẫu mã, công suất gồm dòng RoomAir loại treo tường dân dụng & dòng thương mại SkyAir Âm trần Cassette, Áp trần, Giấu trần nối ống gió, Tủ đứng, Hệ thống Multi,...với mức giá thành tốt nhất.

Điều hòa treo tường Daikin 
Điều hòa âm trần Daikin Cassette 
Điều hòa giấu trần Daikin nối ống gió
Điều hòa áp trần Daikin
Điều hòa tủ đứng Daikin
Hệ thống điều hòa Multi Daikin
Hệ thống điều hòa VRV Daikin
Với hệ thống đội ngũ kỹ sư điện lạnh dày dặn kinh nghiệm, am hiểu chuyên sâu về các hệ thống điều hòa không khí được đào tạo bởi Daikin Việt Nam, nhiệt tình vui vẻ, hỗ trợ tư vấn miễn phí cho quý khách khi có nhu cầu.

*Kỹ thuật trưởng: 0909 400 608 Mr Việt*







*ĐIỆN LẠNH ÁNH SAO KÍNH GỬI QUÝ KHÁCH HÀNG BẢNG BÁO GIÁ MÁY LẠNH TREO TƯỜNG DAIKIN 1 CHIỀU - LOẠI INVERTER GAS R32 MODEL 2019:*

Máy lạnh treo tường Daikin FTKC thiết kế Coanda cao cấp là model mới nhất được Daikin cho ra mắt trong năm 2019





​
– Sử dụng môi chất làm lạnh thế hệ mới R32 cho hiệu suất cao, thân thiện với môi trường






– Có mắt thần thông mình cho phép quan sát để tự động điều chỉnh hướng gió đến khu vực thường xuyên có người hoặc tự động hạ thấp sự hoạt động của máy nén khi phòng không có người bên trong ở một thời gian nhất định






– Dàn nóng được chế tạo và sơn phủ đặc biệt với khả năng chống ăn mòn hóa học cao hơn, loại này rất thích hợp cho vùng ven biển, sông hồ và các khu vực có không khí ô nhiễm






Vì được sản xuất tại nhà máy Daikin ở Việt Nam nên máy lạnh Daikin FTKC25UAVMV có chất lượng tương đương các dòng sản phẩm sản xuất ở Thái Lan, nhưng giá thành rẻ hơn từ 1 đến 2 triệu do tiết kiệm được chi phí nhân công và vận chuyển.






*Bảng thông số kỹ thuật Máy lạnh treo tường Daikin FTKC Series - New 2019:*






*Thông tin liên hệ*






*ĐẠI LÝ DAIKIN TP.HCM - CƠ ĐIỆN LẠNH ÁNH SAO*

Địa chỉ : 107/1/3 – Đường TCH35 – KP5- P.Tân Chánh Hiệp  – Q.12 -Tp.HCM
VPGD: 702/59A Lê Đức Thọ, P15, Q.Gò Vấp
HOTLINE hỗ trợ về kỹ thuật : 0909 400 608  Mr Việt
Email báo giá chi tiết: maylanhanhsao@gmail.com
WEBSITE: _*maylanhanhsao.com*_


----------

